# Eisverhalten am Teich



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

Servus

[OT]Naja, der Gasaustausch findet schon noch statt, allerdings nicht unbedingt durch eine offene Stelle im Teich, sondern auch durch die Wasserpflanzen, die ich immer stehen gelassen habe.
Die Halme lassen auch einen Gasaustausch zu, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.
   
Die offene Wasserfläche ist durch die seichte Stelle und der Sonne geschuldet ... und es war schon Anfang März, glaube es war der Winter 2004/2005  und noch am ehemaligen Schwimmteich.

Also schön die Halme der Simse & Co erst im Frühjahr zurückschneiden ....[/OT]

@ Ron: Auch wenn dein Teich 50cm oder mehr durchgefroren ist, an den Rändern des Teiches zieht sich das Eis meist zurück, es entsteht ein Spalt durch diesen dann auch ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann .... zumindest sind das meine Beobachtungen von den Miniteichen .... die sind zu einem Eiswürfel gefroren und dieser Eiswürfel hat viel Luft zum Becken, daher meine Annahme das dies auch im Teich so ist.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Ron: Auch wenn dein Teich 50cm oder mehr durchgefroren ist, an den Rändern des Teiches zieht sich das Eis meist zurück, es entsteht ein Spalt durch diesen dann auch ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann .... zumindest sind das meine Beobachtungen von den Miniteichen .... die sind zu einem Eiswürfel gefroren und dieser Eiswürfel hat viel Luft zum Becken, daher meine Annahme das dies auch im Teich so ist.



hallo helmut,

mich würde interessieren, ob auch andere im forum die gleiche beobachtung gemacht haben.

ich selber habe nur die beobachtung machen können, das sich eis ausdehnt und mit purer gewallt gegen den teichrand drückt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Die Beobachtung von Helmut kenne ich nur von einsetzenden Tauwetter, da ist der Rand als erstes Frei.
Aber bei Frost


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hi,

also ich kann das nicht bestätigen - bei richtigem Frost drückt der Eisklumpen in den Minis höchstens nach oben - sofern er kann. Wenn eine Rand entsteht, hat es getaut.


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Servus Peter

Kommt ganz auf die Randgestaltung an ... bei mir hatte ich, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, 16/32er Schotter.
Der war sehr "Luftig" im Eis ...
Denke, wenn man einen "Poolartigen", wie halt so Koiteiche angelegt sind hat, wird man dieses Verhalten des Eises auch feststellen können.
Nur welcher Koiteichler läßt es soweit kommen 

Ich weiß, widerspricht jeglicher Physik, Eis dehnt sich aus, aber es dürfte auch schrumpfen wenn über einen längeren Zeitraum hohe Minusgrade einwirken.
Beispiel: Eiswürfel im Gefrierschrank (Foto beachten) ... die lösen sich auch nach längerer Zeit vom Kunstoff der Formen.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Beobachtung von Helmut kenne ich nur von einsetzenden Tauwetter, da ist der Rand als erstes Frei.
> Aber bei Frost





das war auch mein erster gedanke ....habe ihn aber wieder verworfen, weil es zu einfach gewesen wäre.

aber vielleicht taucht die sache  auch nur bei den mini teichen auf, die eine feste schale haben.
wenn etwas die sonne rauskommt, könnte vielleicht die schale die wärme an den rand abgeben.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hi,

ja wenn's getaut hat entsteht dieser Spalt. Und ich meine, dass der dann auch meistens bleibt........  

Iss jedenfalls bei uns bislang so gewesen, warum auch immer....


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Edit:


> Ich weiß, widerspricht jeglicher Physik, Eis dehnt sich aus, aber es dürfte auch schrumpfen wenn über einen längeren Zeitraum hohe Minusgrade einwirken.


und kein Wasser mehr zum gefrieren vorhanden ist. Also kein Eiszuwachs mehr passiert.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

hallo helmut,

nicht jeder koiteichbesitzer hat einen pool.

bei mir liegt am rand in einer breite von 30cm reihnkiesel.
der rand beherbergt verschiedene arten von pflanzen und ist mit kleineren und größeren steinen dekoriert.

hätte es auch einfacher schreiben können, der rand von meinem teich sieht so aus wie bei dir.


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hi Ihrs,

dass der Spalt zwischen Eis und Rand bei neuem Frost bleibt, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Eis ein wenig oberhalb des Wasserspiegels schwimmt. Und das Wasser kriecht ja nicht am Eisklotz hoch, sondern schiebt den von unten weiter hoch.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

@Peter
Das hat der Helmut auch nicht Böse gemeint  Hat er doch selber bald einen Koipool


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wenn's getaut hat entsteht dieser Spalt. Und ich meine, dass der dann auch meistens bleibt........
> 
> Iss jedenfalls bei uns bislang so gewesen, warum auch immer....



hallo olli,

aber der spalt zieht sich dann mit sicherheit nicht bis zum wasser.
ein stück weiter unten liegt das eis dann wieder am rand an.
sonnst hättest du ja eine große eisscholle im teich, die sich bewegen lässt.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Peter
> Das hat der Helmut auch nicht Böse gemeint  Hat er doch selber bald einen Koipool



helmut und ein koipool  er legt ihn sicher recht naturnahe an.......

heeeeeeeeelmuuuuut, sag bitte, das ich recht habe und du keinen koipool machst.:beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

[OT]

Wenn Helmut keinen Koipool baut, rede ich kein Wort mehr mit ihm 

[/OT]


----------



## koifischfan (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*



> ... aber es dürfte auch schrumpfen wenn über einen längeren Zeitraum hohe Minusgrade einwirken


Das/der Eis/Schnee verdunstet. Sublimation http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sublimation_(Physik)


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Naja, jetzt werden wir aber schlimm OT

[OT]Und, ja ... er wird ein Koipool mit naturnahen Elementen ... 

Spekulationen sind natürlich in jede Richtung erlaubt [/OT]



			
				Blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> dass der Spalt zwischen Eis und Rand bei neuem Frost bleibt, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Eis ein wenig oberhalb des Wasserspiegels schwimmt. Und das Wasser kriecht ja nicht am Eisklotz hoch, sondern schiebt den von unten weiter hoch.


Und genau da kann dann ein kurzer Gasaustausch stattfinden ... solange bis das Wasser wieder gefriert ... das geht ja nicht schlagartig .....

Wenn man meine Bilder betrachtet, sieht man Gasblasen unter dem Eis ... obwohl auch eine Stelle eisfrei ist


----------



## Olli.P (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hi Peter,



			
				maritim schrieb:
			
		

> aber der spalt zieht sich dann mit sicherheit nicht bis zum wasser.
> ein stück weiter unten liegt das eis dann wieder am rand an.




Kann ich dir nich sagen war noch nich tauchen........... 



			
				maritim schrieb:
			
		

> sonnst hättest du ja eine große eisscholle im teich, die sich bewegen lässt.



Auch das hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert und werde es auch nicht, weil mir das einfach zu schwer ist.......... 

Aber habt ihr das noch nie bei Dauerfrost bemerkt, dass z.B. an einer Stelle wo nich mit Salz gearbeitet wird, das das Eis nach einer bestimmten Zeit von ganz allein verschwindet 


Da hätte ich dann gleich eine Frage dazu:

Warum und aus welchem Grund fängt Eis in bestimmten Situationen an zu Qualmen/Dampfen????

Ist das dann nicht auch eine Art der Vedunstung????

Edith:

Der Koifischfan hat's ja schon beantwortet...... 

Also doch,hätt ich men besser in Physik aufgepasst


----------



## ron (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Alles interessante Beobachtungen, aber in der freien Natur gibt es am Rand des Teiches (oder Sees) keine offene Rinne. Ich stehe sehr häufig auf den Skiern und überquere bei jeder Tour Teiche, Mooren und Seen. Im Herbst bildet sich das Eis von den Ufern aus in die Mitte. Im Frühjahr ist es umgekehrt. Wenn irgendwo Wasser steht auf dem Eis (z.B. nach starken Schneefällen im Frühwinter) merkt man das sofort. So entstehen z.B. Vertiefungen in der sonst glatten Schneefläche.

Allerdings muss ich schon sagen, dass die Beobachtung von den Eiswürfeln spannend ist. Muss ich mal ausprobieren. Nun ist es natürlich auch so dass Eis verdampft, ohne dass es erst schmelzen muss.

Habe gerade gegooglet und tatsächlich bestätigt gefunden, das Eis sich bei niedrigere Temperaturen wieder zusammenzieht. Allerdings minimal.

Ich werde mich mal an einen Spezialist wenden, was der Atmung von Fröschen angeht. Habe schon festgestellt, dass ihre Anzahl sich nicht linear vergrössert hat. Vielleicht weil für die tatsächlich auch die Luft iregndwann knapp wird. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hallo,

ich denke auch, dass man zwischen Naturteich mit Steinen und Pflanzen und einem reinen Koi-Teich unterscheiden muss.
Der Naturteich friert einfach am Rand nicht ganz zu. Ich lasse immer die Stängel von __ Blutweiderich, etc.stehen. Es können sich überall Lufpolster bilden. Bei uns sind die Koi letztes Jahr auch erst gestorben, nachdem das Eis schon einmal aufgetaut war. Auch diesen Winter ist der Rand nie hoch zugefroren.
Im __ Lotos-Kübel haben letztes Jahr Posthornschnecken überlebt. Ich weiß nicht wie sie rein gekommen sind, aber ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich sie mit den ersten Algen noch vor den ersten Sonnenstrahlen entdeckt habe. 
Vll haben nicht nur die Wassertiere Frostschutzmittel im Blut, sondern auch einheimische Wasserpflanzen 
Ich muss doch nochmal die Fotos zusammensuchen, das läßt mir auch keine Ruhe.


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Servus Conny

Ich hatte/habe Spitzschlammschnecken im "Mini" ... die im Eisblock eingefroren waren ...

Habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als diese im Frühjahr 2009 wieder die Algen abgegrast haben ...

Wahre Überlebenskünstler ... 

Warum auch nicht deine Posthörner, obwohl diese schon eher tiefe/frost-Temps nicht zu Ihrer Überlebensstrategie gehören, zumindest meine Erfahrung bei mir am Ex-Schwimmteich.


----------



## Addi (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!
Hoffe ich bin hier bei "Eisverhalten am Teich" richtig.
Nachdem ich im letzten Frühjahr ungefähr 30 tote __ Frösche unter dem Eis sitzen hatte, trotz mittels Pumpe offengehaltener Stelle im Eis, habe ich in diesem Winter versucht, eine Stelle mit Sprudelstein und Luftpumpe (im Haus) frei zu halten. Leider ist dann aber beim ersten strengeren Frost wohl der Luftschlauch durch Kondenswasser zugefrohren. Ich habe dann wieder die Pumpe eingesetzt, die sich aber leider immer schnell zusetzt, obwohl das Wasser eigentlich klar ist. 
Ich habe keine Fische im Teich, aber wohl wieder Frösche. Die eisfreie Stelle dient eigentlich hauptsächlich als Vogeltränke.
Wie löst ihr das Problem des Kondenswassers im Schlauch zum Sprudelstein?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo helmut,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, ob auch andere im forum die gleiche beobachtung gemacht haben.
> 
> ich selber habe nur die beobachtung machen können, das sich eis ausdehnt und mit purer gewallt gegen den teichrand drückt.



Jeep, ist bei mir auch so - ich glaub ich habe eine 20-30cm dicke Eisschicht hier.

An den Rändern gibt es eisfreie Bereiche und an allen herausragenden Wasserpflanzen ebenfalls.


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Servus Addi

Den Schlauch isolieren ... 

Es gibt in Installationsbetrieben (Klempner) so Filzrollen zum isolieren von Kalt/Warmwasserleitungen. Diese um die Leitung gewickelt und mit Klebestreifen gesichert sollte reichen.


----------



## bodo61 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Addi
> 
> Den Schlauch isolieren ...
> 
> Es gibt in Installationsbetrieben (Klempner) so Filzrollen zum isolieren von Kalt/Warmwasserleitungen. Diese um die Leitung gewickelt und mit Klebestreifen gesichert sollte reichen.



Oder die Pumpe, wie bei mir draußen stehen lassen, dann kann da auch nichts kondensieren.
Glaube auch nicht, das ich mit dem bißchen Luft mein Wasser weiter runterkühle.


----------



## herten04 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Jeep, ist bei mir auch so - ich glaub ich habe eine 20-30cm dicke Eisschicht hier.
> 
> An den Rändern gibt es eisfreie Bereiche und an allen herausragenden Wasserpflanzen ebenfalls.



Hallo Ralf.

Wie bist Du denn an so eine dicke Eisschicht gekommen?:shock

Ich wohne in Westerholt 200 m von der Ortsgrenze nach GE-Hassel,(also die Nachbarstadtl)und meine Eisdecke ist gerade mal 3-5 cm dick.
Ich benutze keine Heizung und alle Systeme sind bis auf einen Luftsprudler und Eisfreihalter abgestellt.
Meine Temperaturen im Teich waren nie unter 5,0 Grad (1,70m Tiefe)


----------



## Xeal (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hallo Leute !

Also ich muss mal meinen Senf zur Physik dazugeben..
Was passiert beim gefrieren von Wasser ? 
Aufschluss darüber gibt das Phasendiagramm: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Phasendiagramme.svg&filetimestamp=20081011105632

Wobei wir für Wasser das untere betrachten müssen. 
Ob (reines) Wasser nun Fest, Flüssig oder Gasförmig ist, hängt allein vom herrschenden Druck und der Temperatur ab. 
Jedem Wertepaar von Druck und Temperatur kann ein Agregatzustand zugeordnet werden. 
Wenn es immer kälter wird, dehnt sich das Eis immer weiter aus. Dadurch steigt der Druck in einem geschlossenen gefäß an, und das Wasser könnte sich verflüssigen. 
Allerdings haben wir bei einem Teich kein geschlossenes Gefäß, sondern ein offenes. Jetzt kommt es eben auf die Bauweise der Teichwand an, ob sich der Druck abbauen kann oder nicht. 

Sublimieren tut da gar nichts. Das passiert erst, wenn wir den Luftdruck auf fast Vakuum heruntersetzen und ordentlich erhitzen... (direkter Übergang von Fest -> Gasförmig).

Allerdings müssen wir beachten, dass wir es im Teich nicht mit reinem Wasser zu tun haben, sondern noch Mineralstoffe etc drin haben. Dies kann dazu führen, dass sich das Phasendiagramm der Flüssigkeit verändert. 

Das lag mir ein wenig auf dem Herzen 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Servus Holger

Danke für deine Erklärung, aber schlauer bin ich jetzt auch net mehr 

Kannst das am Beispiel Teich, noch ein bisserl mehr präzisieren 

Sagen wir bei einem normalen Teich, mit schrägen Wänden und an einem Koiteich, mit senkrechten Wänden.


----------



## Xeal (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hey Helmut, 

Man muss beachten, dass man im Teich eben nicht nur reines Wasser hat, sondern eben noch zahlreiche andere Stoffe, wie Eiweise, Minearlien etc, die die Eigenschaften des Wassers verändern können. 
Wie stark dieser Einfluss jeweils ist, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht abschätzen. 

Einerseits denke ich, dass es am vernünftigsten ist, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es sich um reines Wasser handelt. Dann kommt man aber zu dem Schluss, dass der Rand am Teich vollkommen zufriert, je kälter es wird (so beobachte ich es auch an meinem Teich). 

Allerdings glaube ich auch den Leuten, die hier erzählen, dass der Rand gerade nicht zufriert. Da versagt jedoch die Theorie. Allerdings wäre evtl. einer erklärung dafür, dass wir es nicht mit reinem Wasser zu tun haben. 

Ich hoffe es wurde ein wenig klarer, was ich sagen wollte.

Das ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Theorie nur so gut ist, wie die Beobachtungen aus der Praxis 
Beobachtet man in der Praxis etwas anderes als die Theorie voraussagt, muss man die Theorie entweder einschränken oder über Bord werfen


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Danke nochmals Holger 



> Allerdings glaube ich auch den Leuten, die hier erzählen, dass der Rand gerade nicht zufriert.


Ich denke da hast etwas mißverstanden ...

Der Teich, zB. mein Ex, ist auch bis zum Rand zugefroren. Allerdings ist nach längeren Frosttagen, daß Eis am Rand "geschrumpft".
Dies ist aber jeglicher Theorie, denn das Eis dehnt sich doch noch mehr aus 

Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß sich das Eis hebt durch Ausdehnung und deshalb, durch den schrägen Rand der Spalt am Teichrand entsteht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



herten04 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf.
> 
> Wie bist Du denn an so eine dicke Eisschicht gekommen?:shock
> 
> ...



Hi Helmut,

das war nur so eine Blickvermutung   ... hab nicht gemessen. Einen Luftsprudler benutze ich nicht.  - aber schön mal jemanden aus direkter Nachbarschaft kennenzulernen.

Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal zu einer Teichbesichtigung - ist ja grad mal 5 min bis nach GE Buer bzw. zu dir ?


----------



## koifischfan (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*



> Wenn es immer kälter wird, dehnt sich das Eis immer weiter aus.





> Dies ist aber jeglicher Theorie, denn das Eis dehnt sich doch noch mehr aus



Kleine Korrektur:


> Wenn Wasser bei 0 Grad Celsius zu Eis gefriert, wachsen die Abstände zwischen diesen Molekülen und das Eis dehnt sich aus. (Quelle: www.wissen.de)






> Es gibt in Installationsbetrieben (Klempner) so Filzrollen zum isolieren von Kalt/Warmwasserleitungen. Diese um die Leitung gewickelt und mit Klebestreifen gesichert sollte reichen.


Nimm doch die graue 15er Schaumstoffisolierung, die Meterenden klebst du am besten mit Panzerband (silbernes und schwarzes Gewebeband) zusammen. Der Meter kostet ca. 50 Pfennige.


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Servus Koifischfan

Und wie kann man dann den Luftspalt zwischen Folie und Eis erklären 

Edit: kann man natürlich auch nehmen, kommt aber dann ganz auf den Durchmesser des Schlauches an.


----------



## koifischfan (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Zu Eis gegen Folie muß ich mal überlegen.

Ich habe in meiner Isolierung den normalen 4/6-Schlauch.


----------



## ron (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Ich denke, dass sich das Ganze anhebt. Je mehr Wasser gefriert je grösser wird das Gesamtvolumen. Nur nach oben kan sich das ausweiten, weil es sich oben seitlich nicht mehr ausweiten kann. Dort ist es eben schon gefroren, also erstart.

Und durch den schrägen Ufer entsteht ein Spalt. Liesse sich bestimmt mit einer Schale nachmachen.

Ron


----------



## lollo (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Eisverhalten am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Und wie kann man dann den Luftspalt zwischen Folie und Eis erklären


Bei mir ist dieser Spalt entstanden, nachdem die Temperaturen ein paar Tage im Plusbereich lagen. Nicht nur der Rand bekam einen Spalt, auch um die aus dem Wasser ragende Steine war das Eis als erstes geschmolzen. Ist ja verständlich, da die wärmere Luft als erstes die oberen Erdoberschichten erwärmt. Ebenfalls verdunstet auch Eis und Schnee bei Sonne und trockenem Wind mit Minustemperaturen.

Als es danach wieder in den Minusbereich ging, ist auch dieser Spalt wieder zugefroren. Durch die lang anhaltenden hohen Minustemperaturen wird die Eisfläche immer dicker, drückt aber nicht nach oben, sondern breitet sich nach unten aus.

Um all die pyhsikalischen Grundbegriffe richtig zu verstehen könnte man hier klicken, oder mal ein wenig googeln nach "wie dehnt sich Wasser beim Gefrieren aus". Dieses ist verständlicher, als mit wenigen Worten nichts, oder falsches auszusagen. 

Hier ein Beispiel.


----------

